# Hello there



## DerGrundel (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey all. I'm DerGrundel (Crewes to the rest of the world). I've been haunting in my home since 2000 and in 2005 I started making haunts for community centers and other families. 

I'm not very good at these "introduce yourself" things, so I'm not really sure what else to say. I'm here to learn and share what insights I have with the general haunter community


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You'll find lots ideas and helpful folks here.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, DerG!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

COLOR="DarkOrchid"]Greetings and







to the forum.

you did the whole 'welcome thing' perfectly. we'll be happy to help however we can!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum D.G.!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum DerGrundel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum DerGrundel. Glad you could join us!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!

:jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

